# Skullflowers



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is both gorgeous and bizarre! I LOVE it.


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

I think I seen this posted on a Halloween DIY Facebook page!! Loved them, you did a great job


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love these you did a great job


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

those are cool!


----------



## off-trail (Oct 23, 2019)

CJSimon said:


> So I’ve been seeing posts all over social media of “skullflowers”. Someone took some giant, silk sunflowers and attached skulls to the centers. They looked really cool, but I’m actually afraid of giant sunflowers. (Don’t try to tell me those things won’t eat your face if given a chance).
> 
> So I made some smaller ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## off-trail (Oct 23, 2019)

Great idea now all I need are some black roses the bone colored skulls should show up great against the black...thanks for sharing.


----------

